# Asafoetida



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Anyone ever use this in or on cat bait? I used to trap fur and saw mention of it alot in lure formulas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asafoetida also called asa foetida. Suppliers are in Kasmir, Afghanistan, Iran...etc. It's supposed to smell fetid and strong. It's used for pike too.

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/c ... aa086704a/

Made my own fish oil once but never tried it fishing. My grandpa used lye soap in the river sometimes. Also some kinda cheese waste product he got somewhere. It really stunk. I mainly use minnows worms and sometimes crawdads or chicken liver. Catalpa worms are good too though if you can find them. Sometimes I would fish where I knew there were hollow logs before and after big flathead cats nested. Never "logged" them 'cause I consider it unsportsmanlike and poaching. Not to mention illegal. Any other scent baits? Under mullberry trees is a good spot sometimes. If they are fruiting berries that is. Used to catch the big flatheads but have not in years. There were several years I didnt catch any. I figure it was because of my Granpa teaching people how to log and trap fish. He died but now there is sons and grandsons and so on of those people who know how. they called him "Catfish". Oh yeah, me and my brother used to catch channels in a pond at night using silver jointed rapala minnow lures. Almost forgot that. They will bite on lures. Anyone ever use asa foetida??


----------

